# The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

						Eigentlich hätte die letzte Szene der Witcher-Serie auf Netflix ein wenig anders enden sollen. Wie genau, das veröffentlichte Lauren Hissrich, die Showrunnerin der Serie, nun via Twitter, indem sie eine Drehbuchseite teilte. Achtung: Das Serienende wird gespoiltert!

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*


----------



## Blowfeld (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

In den Büchern war das so ein starker Moment, da auch Geralts Motiv, Ciri zu finden über die Prequels deutlich aufgebaut wurde und man den Wandel im Hexer nachverfolgen konnte. Gerade weil sie sich da schon kannten und sie ihm wichtig war. 

In der Serie war es mehr so wie "Hey, endlich. Los, weiter im Plot"


----------



## azkar (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

Das war echt ein bisschen seltsam gemacht. Eigentlich ist in der Beziehung zwischen Geralt und Ciri nur das "Sch ei ss e!" hängen geblieben als er erfahren hat dass er sie an der Backe hat xD.
An sich fand ich den Auftakt aber super, das Niveau stimmt. (Danke für die Zensur, das war nur ein Zitat aus der Serie xD )


----------



## Master_Chief_87 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

Die Überschrift ist etwas verwirrend. Statt "Serie" wäre wohl "Staffel 1" treffender. 

Die Entscheidung, das bereits abgedrehte Ende auf das wesentliche zu kürzen war meiner Meinung nach richtig. Die beiden waren einfach nur müde von ihrer Flucht/Suche, kannten sich kaum und hatten wohl nicht ernsthaft damit gerechnet sich doch noch so relativ einfach zu finden. Da kann man schon mal sprachlos sein. 

Bin schon auf die 2. Staffel gespannt. Hoffentlich nehmen sie eine andere Darstellerin für Triss und Fringilla.


----------



## simosh (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

Was man so alles tun muss um mit einer Serie im Gespräch zu bleiben.


----------



## Karotte81 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Master_Chief_87 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist etwas verwirrend. Statt "Serie" wäre wohl "Staffel 1" treffender.
> 
> Die Entscheidung, das bereits abgedrehte Ende auf das wesentliche zu kürzen war meiner Meinung nach richtig. Die beiden waren einfach nur müde von ihrer Flucht/Suche, kannten sich kaum und hatten wohl nicht ernsthaft damit gerechnet sich doch noch so relativ einfach zu finden. Da kann man schon mal sprachlos sein.
> 
> Bin schon auf die 2. Staffel gespannt. Hoffentlich nehmen sie eine andere Darstellerin für Triss und Fringilla.



Und vllt noch den kompletten restlichen Cast, bis auf Cavill. Wobvei ich mir wirklich andere Schauspieler gewünscht hätte, auch für Geralt. So richtig past Cavill nicht, ein unbekannte(re)s aber noch düsteres, passenderes Gesicht wäre mir lieber geworden. Und Yennefer ist mMn auch eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, sieht irgendwie indisch aus, obwohl sie afaik Britin ist. Nicht dass indisch per se ein Problem ist, aber meine Erwartung an ihre Erscheinung war/ist einfach eine andere. Aber man wollte wohl alle Nationalitäten abdecken, anstatt einfach die besten Darsteller zu casten 

Meine Vorfreude hält sich in Grenzen, fand die Serie nicht wirklich gut. Man merkt das fehlende Budget überall, dabei sieht man ja jetzt an dem erneuten Witcher Hype, was für ein großes Potenzial diese Reihe hat. Da hätte man mMn direkt mehr investieren sollen, und mal irgendjmd einstellen sollen, der denen erklärt, dass wenn man Zeitsprünge macht, die Charaktere vllt nicht immer komplett gleich aussehen sollen. Und ist mal jmd aufgefallen, dass viele Einstellungen fast immer von relativ nah gefilmt wurden? Als müsste man verschleiern dass man keine große Kulissen aufgebaut hat. Wirkt alles wie ein kleines Kammerspiel. 

Die einzig gute Folge war die mit der Striege, das war ziemlich gut, da musste ich direkt wieder Witcher 1 installieren und das Intro gucken. Und mir ist dabei wieder aufgefallen, wie großartig der Soundtrack von Witcher 1 ist, allein der Anfang in Kaer Morhen, einfach klasse. Der Soundtrack in der Serie dagegen war dann wieder irgendwie uninspiriert.

PS: Diese Twittereinträge von dieser Hissrich helfen auch nicht wirklich. Das wirkliche Ende ist das, was ausgestrahlt wurde. Und nicht was insgesamt alles abgefilmt wurde. Jede Produktion filmt unzählige Minuten "umsonst", weil sie später rausgeschnitten werden. Und ob die am Ende 5 Sekunden oder 2 Minuten quatschen, macht die Serie weder besser, noch schlechter.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Meine Vorfreude hält sich in Grenzen, fand die Serie nicht wirklich gut. Man merkt das fehlende Budget überall, dabei sieht man ja jetzt an dem erneuten Witcher Hype, was für ein großes Potenzial diese Reihe hat. Da hätte man mMn direkt mehr investieren sollen, und mal irgendjmd einstellen sollen, der denen erklärt, dass wenn man Zeitsprünge macht, die Charaktere vllt nicht immer komplett gleich aussehen sollen. Und ist mal jmd aufgefallen, dass viele Einstellungen fast immer von relativ nah gefilmt wurden? Als müsste man verschleiern dass man keine große Kulissen aufgebaut hat. Wirkt alles wie ein kleines Kammerspiel.



Und das obwohl Budget da war. 10 Millionen pro Folge sind jetzt kein Kleingeld. Viele gute Serien haben mit wesentlich weniger angefangen.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass das Budget nicht gut eingesetzt wurde in der ersten Staffel:
-Sehr teurer Cavill (mit 400k pro Folge)
-Teure Szenen ohne Storywert (Schlachtszene z.B. am Anfang)
-Zu viele verschiedene Settings ohne Storywert
-Viel teures CGI ohne Storywert (von den Monstern mal abgesehen)

Da ich die Bücher gerade erst wieder gelesen habe, würde ich behaupten man hätte sich problemlos mehr auf die Story konzentrieren können und trotzdem mit kleineren Tricks eine gute erste Staffel mit wenig Budget machen können (ala GoT Season 1).
Netflix wollte halt sofort ein Feuerwerk ala GoT und hat sich gleichzeitig nicht an deren Budget getraut (15-20 Millionen pro Folge in den letzten Staffeln). Heraus kommt nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## Master_Chief_87 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und vllt noch den kompletten restlichen Cast, bis auf Cavill. Wobvei ich mir wirklich andere Schauspieler gewünscht hätte, auch für Geralt. So richtig past Cavill nicht, ein unbekannte(re)s aber noch düsteres, passenderes Gesicht wäre mir lieber geworden. Und Yennefer ist mMn auch eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, sieht irgendwie indisch aus, obwohl sie afaik Britin ist. Nicht dass indisch per se ein Problem ist, aber meine Erwartung an ihre Erscheinung war/ist einfach eine andere. Aber man wollte wohl alle Nationalitäten abdecken, anstatt einfach die besten Darsteller zu casten


Nun... gesamt betrachtet ist der komplette Cast schon eher als durchschnittlich zu bewerten. Natürlich gibt es auch absolute Glückstreffer wie bei Tissaia oder Gerald. 
Cavill passt so gut in die Rolle von Gerald, dass es einfach nur verblüfft. Dass er auch noch großer Witcher Fan ist und sich mit dem ganzen Stoff dazu auseinandergesetzt hat, ist dabei nur das "Sahnehäubchen".
Yen und Ciri gehen für mich zumindest in Ordnung, kann man so lassen - auch wenn es sicherlich noch geeignetere Darsteller gibt. 
Triss passt aber nun wirklich garnicht. Was aber nicht ausschließlich an der Darstellerin liegt.


Karotte81 schrieb:


> Meine Vorfreude hält sich in Grenzen, fand die Serie nicht wirklich gut. Man merkt das fehlende Budget überall, dabei sieht man ja jetzt an dem erneuten Witcher Hype, was für ein großes Potenzial diese Reihe hat. Da hätte man mMn direkt mehr investieren sollen, und mal irgendjmd einstellen sollen, der denen erklärt, dass wenn man Zeitsprünge macht, die Charaktere vllt nicht immer komplett gleich aussehen sollen. Und ist mal jmd aufgefallen, dass viele Einstellungen fast immer von relativ nah gefilmt wurden? Als müsste man verschleiern dass man keine große Kulissen aufgebaut hat. Wirkt alles wie ein kleines Kammerspiel.


Ja, man merkt leider sehr dass die Produzenten eher zögerlich und mit wenig Vertrauen in die Marke, bei der Umsetzung der Serie agiert haben. 
Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass man jetzt (endlich) Lunte gerochen hat und mit viel mehr Selbstvertrauen in die zweite Staffel geht. Ich glaube sogar, dass man sich nun doch mehr als zuvor von den Witcher-Spielen inspieren lassen wird - was der Serie gewiss nicht schaden würde.

EDIT: 
Die Sache mit den Zeitsprüngen war auch äußerst dilettantisch umgesetzt! Unübersichtlichkeit ohne Nutzen und nur der Verwirrung wegen.


----------



## Taxxor (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Master_Chief_87 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Zeitsprüngen war auch äußerst dilettantisch umgesetzt! Unübersichtlichkeit ohne Nutzen und nur der Verwirrung wegen.



Sie hatten schon einen Nutzen, ohne sie hätten wir 6 Folgen Geralt und am Ende eine mit Yennefer und eine mit Ciri gehabt.
Die Zeitsprünge wurden eingebaut, um allen drei Charakteren die gleiche Wichtigkeit in Form von ähnlicher Anzahl an Auftritten zu geben.


----------



## Master_Chief_87 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

Ich schrieb ja auch "Unübersichtlichkeit ohne Nutzen". Zeitsprünge sind - meiner Ansicht nach - ein überaus interessantes Element um Geschichten zu erzählen. 
Das Problem bei der Witcher Serie ist aber - unbestritten - die Unübersichtlichkeit derer. Das hätte man besser lösen können, ohne erzählerische Abstriche machen zu müssen.


----------



## Atma (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und vllt noch den kompletten restlichen Cast, bis auf Cavill. Wobvei ich mir wirklich andere Schauspieler gewünscht hätte, auch für Geralt. So richtig past Cavill nicht, ein unbekannte(re)s aber noch düsteres, passenderes Gesicht wäre mir lieber geworden. Und Yennefer ist mMn auch eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, sieht irgendwie indisch aus, obwohl sie afaik Britin ist. Nicht dass indisch per se ein Problem ist, aber meine Erwartung an ihre Erscheinung war/ist einfach eine andere. Aber man wollte wohl alle Nationalitäten abdecken, anstatt einfach die besten Darsteller zu casten


Wirklich erstaunlich wie zivilisiert es hier nach deiner Äußerung noch zugeht. Als ich letztens bei einer anderen Witcher News dieses Bild postete, wurde ich von der Gutmenschen-Fraktion fast gesteinigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir einen runterholen will, gibt es im Internet genügend Material wurde mir z.B. an den Kopf geworfen. Dabei ging es mir nur um Schauspieler die optisch zu ihrem Vorbild passen


----------



## Taxxor (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Master_Chief_87 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch "Unübersichtlichkeit ohne Nutzen". Zeitsprünge sind - meiner Ansicht nach - ein überaus interessantes Element um Geschichten zu erzählen.
> Das Problem bei der Witcher Serie ist aber - unbestritten - die Unübersichtlichkeit derer. Das hätte man besser lösen können, ohne erzählerische Abstriche machen zu müssen.



Ich fand es im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich gut gelöst und hatte auch nied Probleme die Zeiten auseinanderzuhalten. Irgendwelche Jahreszahl Einblendungen z.B. hätten mir auch nicht gefallen.
Und in den einzelnen Folgen gibt es in den Dialogen genug Hinweise in welcher Zeit man sich gerade befindet.



Atma schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen runterholen will, gibt es im Internet genügend Material wurde mir z.B. an den Kopf geworfen. Dabei ging es mir nur um Schauspieler die optisch zu ihrem Vorbild passen


Gab es eigentlich bei Game of Thrones auch so viele Beschwerden? Dort sahen doch noch viel mehr Charaktere drastisch anders aus als in den Büchern beschrieben.

Und tatsächlich finde ich bei dem Bild, dass die Skizze vom Buch und die Netflix Version schon besser zueinander passen als die Skizze vom Buch und das Spiel bzw. das Cosplay. Einzig die Haare müsste man anpassen, was aber ja auch noch passieren könnte.

Da fände ich Fringilla viel eher erwähnenswert, denn daran kann man tatsächlich nichts mehr ändern^^


----------



## Zero-11 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

Ende? wo ist eine Ende? Wo ist der Anfang? Diese Zeitsprünge gingen mir so auf den Sack! Kann man nicht einfach mal einer normalen Zeitlinie folgen?


----------



## Bevier (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

Es gab in den Büchern leider sehr genaue Beschreibungen jeder einzelnen Person. Effektiv sind so ziemlich alle Charaktere der Serie sehr weit davon entfernt.  Auch die Wahl der vielen schwarzen Darstleller wirkt dadurch vollkommen falsch. Wer die Bücher gelesen hat, weiß, dass darin insgesamt nur 2 farbige Personen auftauchen und das wird genau kommuniziert. Die beiden Begleiterinnen des "Drachen-Ritters". Sonst keinen einzigen. Hätte es mehr gegeben, hätte Sapkowski sie explizit erwähnt. Aber hier ist ja leider der Zwang des SJW so mächtig, dass man nichts anderes machen kann, als möglichst jede Rolle mit Farbigen zu besetzen (und nein, ich habe nichts gegen farbige Menschen, ich habe Freunde aus Afrika, die sich selbst scherzhaft als "(etwas zu) gut gebräunt" bezeichnen) und gleichzeitig werden andere Volksgruppen komplett unterdrückt oder hat einer einen Asiaten oder Latino in der Serie entdecken können? Rassismus gibt es auf viele Arten und hier findet sehr wohl welcher statt...


----------



## acc (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*

wenn man sonst keine probleme hat ausser die hautfarbe der charaktere, muss man sich an den ratschlag von peter lustig halten.


----------



## Blowfeld (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



acc schrieb:


> wenn man sonst keine probleme hat ausser die hautfarbe der charaktere, muss man sich an den ratschlag von peter lustig halten.



Wenn ich alle Probleme aufzählen würde, die ich mit der Serie hätte, würde Peter Lustig sich im Grabe umdrehen


----------



## Karotte81 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Ende? wo ist eine Ende? Wo ist der Anfang? Diese Zeitsprünge gingen mir so auf den Sack! Kann man nicht einfach mal einer normalen Zeitlinie folgen?



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Immer diese Pseudo coolen Rückblenden, Zeitsprünge, am Anfang die ersten 2 Minuten der letzten 20 Minuten zeigen, um dann wieder ganz zurück zu gehen, usw ... es nervt mich auch TIERISCH. Haste ne gute Geschichte, erzähl sie einfach. Fertig aus, ohne dieses Gekasper. Ich kenne fast keine wirklich gute Serie/Film die sowas gebraucht hätte. 

Falls jmd mal eine gute, straighte Serie gucken möchte, unbedingt True Detective Season 1 gucken.(und nur Season 1!). Die haben auch diesen ganzen Rückblenden, Zeitsprung Kram nicht nötig...sondern erzählen einfach eine glaubwürdige Geschichte mit absolut brillanten Dialogen. 



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Und das obwohl Budget da war. 10 Millionen pro Folge sind jetzt kein Kleingeld. Viele gute Serien haben mit wesentlich weniger angefangen.
> 
> Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass das Budget nicht gut eingesetzt wurde in der ersten Staffel:
> -Sehr teurer Cavill (mit 400k pro Folge)
> ...



Ich habe nicht geschaut wieviel Budget, aber wenn das so ist wie du sagst, muss man sich wirklich fragen, wo das Geld hin ist? Die "Schlacht" am Anfang kann übrigens kaum teuer gewesen sein, so lari fari wie das inszeniert wurde. 



Atma schrieb:


> Wirklich erstaunlich wie zivilisiert es hier nach deiner Äußerung noch zugeht. Als ich letztens bei einer anderen Witcher News dieses Bild postete, wurde ich von der Gutmenschen-Fraktion fast gesteinigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kommt halt öfters darauf an, "wie" man etwas sagt. Wenn 100 Menschen 100x das Gleiche sagen, klingt es trotzdem immer etwas anders.

Und im Internet kommt eben hinzu, dass man nie weiß, wer grad den eigenen Beitrag sieht u darauf reagiert. 

Kannst ja mal meine Postings zu den Star Wars Filmen anschauen ... ich glaub, da wurde ich auch eher "schief angeguckt", freundlich formuliert. Aber a) stichele ich da auch gerne und b) ist das halt auch ne Riesen Franchise. Und je größer die Franchise, desto irrer die Fanboys 



Blowfeld schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle Probleme aufzählen würde, die ich mit der Serie hätte, würde Peter Lustig sich im Grabe umdrehen


----------



## Karotte81 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: So hätte die Serie eigentlich enden sollen*



Bevier schrieb:


> Es gab in den Büchern leider sehr genaue Beschreibungen jeder einzelnen Person. Effektiv sind so ziemlich alle Charaktere der Serie sehr weit davon entfernt.  Auch die Wahl der vielen schwarzen Darstleller wirkt dadurch vollkommen falsch. Wer die Bücher gelesen hat, weiß, dass darin insgesamt nur 2 farbige Personen auftauchen und das wird genau kommuniziert. Die beiden Begleiterinnen des "Drachen-Ritters". Sonst keinen einzigen. Hätte es mehr gegeben, hätte Sapkowski sie explizit erwähnt. Aber hier ist ja leider der Zwang des SJW so mächtig, dass man nichts anderes machen kann, als möglichst jede Rolle mit Farbigen zu besetzen (und nein, ich habe nichts gegen farbige Menschen, ich habe Freunde aus Afrika, die sich selbst scherzhaft als "(etwas zu) gut gebräunt" bezeichnen) und gleichzeitig werden andere Volksgruppen komplett unterdrückt oder hat einer einen Asiaten oder Latino in der Serie entdecken können? Rassismus gibt es auf viele Arten und hier findet sehr wohl welcher statt...



Ist es nicht traurig dass man heutzutage immer betonen muss, dass wenn man sich kritisch mit einem Thema auseinander setzt, was dann auch noch mit Nationalitäten zu tun hat, dass man kein Rassist ist? 

Da kommen dann so Leute wie "acc" und stellen einen mit einem Satz, der sich nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem ausführlichen verfassten Text bzw. Aussage auseinander setzt, einen in die rechte Ecke. 

Es kotzt mich so dermaßen an! Wie soll das nur in 20 Jahren aussehen ...


----------

